# Wärmeleitpaste CPU



## Loggia (16. Januar 2013)

*Wärmeleitpaste CPU*

Hi,

Ich habe meinen Intel Core i7 3770K auf 4,5Hhz übertaktet. Darauf sitzt ein beQuiet DarkRock Pro 2.

Jetzt soll ein Thermalright HR-02 Rev.A Kühler drauf und habe vergessen Wärmeleitpaste zu kaufen. 

Kann mir einer sagen ob es einen Unterschied macht, wenn ich eine kleine Tube für 1,79€  kaufe oder eine mit den selben Inhalt aber für 9,99€ ?

Ich will ja nicht rumgeizen aber am falschen Ende soll auch nicht gespart werden. 

Worauf muss man bei Wärmeleitpaste achten?


Danke für eure Hilfe 

MfG


----------



## DrWaikiki (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste CPU*

Kauf dir die Gelid GC Extreme bzw. die Phobya HeGrease. Beide sind die selben und 3,5g kosten 7€.
Bei WLP sollte man eigentlich nur die Wärmleitfähigkeit beachten und die ist bei den genannten Pasten sehr gut.


----------



## th_fn_styles (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste CPU*

Ich habe über die Jahre mit Produkten von Arctic gute Erfahrungen gemacht sowohl mit Cooling MX2/4 als auch zuletzt mit Silver 5. Vor allem solltest du darauf achten, die Reste der bisherigen Paste beim Lüfterwechseln möglichst rückstandslos zu entfernen. 
Unterschiede zwischen den Sorten gibt es in der Verarbeitbarkeit, erreichten Temperaturen und Haltbarkeit. Mehr als 1,50€/Gramm würde ich aber nicht ausgeben. Wärmeleitpaste/-kleber im Preisvergleichhttp://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preisvergleich/?cat=cooltc


----------



## Loggia (16. Januar 2013)

Ich denke mal das ich mir dann auch das Arctic Silver 5 hole 

Danke


----------

